# FACEBOOK/INSTAGRAM DOWN WORLDWIDE



## pohaxsf (Apr 14, 2019)

Guys, I am having issues with many facebook services, fb and insta doesn't work, here is a newsprint from my country
https://translate.google.gr/transla...-vretania-kai-ellada-ta-megalytera-provlhmata


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 14, 2019)

Good.


----------



## pohaxsf (Apr 14, 2019)

starting to fix. i am back


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 14, 2019)

good. IG steals content from reddit, and FB is just stupid. (I understand using FB if you're a old person trying to stay connected to friends and family, but other than that, fb is just bad.)


----------



## pohaxsf (Apr 14, 2019)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> good. IG steals content from reddit, and FB is just stupid. (I understand using FB if you're a old person trying to stay connected to friends and family, but other than that, fb is just bad.)


my uncle uses it to keep talking with students. everyone there is 65

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i am partially in. no comments appear


----------

